
Peter Thiel “Drop Out of School Project”: Did It Fail? - nicksalt
https://www.forbes.com/sites/singularity/2013/09/11/peter-thiel-promised-flying-cars-instead-we-got-caffeine-spray/#60cdb67c2cb6
======
markgavalda
This article is from 2013... that's why it's missing Ethereum et al.

------
iapi
This article seems to be done without any significant research there is OYO
Rooms, Ethreum and many more founded by Thiel foundation alumni which are
unicorns

~~~
Finnucane
A hotel reservation service is certainly world changing.

~~~
aphextron
So is an online bookstore.

~~~
Finnucane
So if a Thiel fellow had started an online bookstore, you’d think that was a
big deal?

~~~
beisner
Parent is talking about Amazon, which started as an online bookstore.

------
dna_polymerase
Ethereum is currently worth >$83B

The 50 biggest YCombinator companies are worth $100B [0], so I'd argue the
project does really good.

[0]: [http://blog.ycombinator.com/2017-yc-annual-
letter/](http://blog.ycombinator.com/2017-yc-annual-letter/)

------
nicksalt
I think it looks like were going to be able to get the author on this thread.
So we can get an understanding as to why.

------
francescopnpn
Really? According to my research Vitalik, the founder of Ethereum, was
accepted into that program. Arguably Ethereum is the only 10B+ product -
worldwide! - founded in the last 4 years.

~~~
nicksalt
I'd be curious to know why the writer left that out. I'm going to invite him
to come join this thread in conversation.

